# Final Cut Pro Force Quits on Opening



## Demize123 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a problem with Final Cut Pro 5. I, whilst not thinking decided to perform an upgrade (5.0 to 5.14). Now whenever I open the app it force quits unexpectedly. I have tried a few things, manually deleting all files, zapping it with AppZapper, deleting ALL files with a specific FCP remover, re-installing it on a new user account and put in the "sudo update_prebinding -root / -force" command in Terminal. I'm completely stumped, can someone please help me. It's extremely important. Please....

Here is the error message:

Date/Time: 2009-01-21 16:46:03.909 +0000
OS Version: 10.4.11 (Build 8S2167)
Report Version: 4

Command: Final Cut Pro
Path: /Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/Final Cut Pro
Parent: WindowServer [64]

Version: 5.1 (5.1)
Build Version: 4
Project Name: FCPApp
Source Version: 602161028

PID: 437
Thread: 0

Exception: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (0x0001)
Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE (0x0002) at 0x0004410e

Thread 0 Crashed:
0 <<00000000>> 0xa0000906 gThemeParts + 422
1 <<00000000>> 0x009fe1fc 0 + 10478076
2 <<00000000>> 0x009fe124 0 + 10477860
3 <<00000000>> 0x009fe027 0 + 10477607
4 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x9f36c24c CPSRegisterWithServer + 984
5 com.apple.HIServices 0x917dfaa6 RegisterProcess + 63
6 com.apple.HIServices 0x917df935 INIT_Processes + 140
7 com.apple.HIServices 0x9180ffee ProcessManagerLazyInitialization + 26
8 com.apple.HIServices 0x917df886 GetCurrentProcess + 18
9 com.apple.FinalCutPro 0x00285407 KGPlatformInitialize() + 127
10 com.apple.FinalCutPro 0x00285aa1 main + 19
11 com.apple.FinalCutPro 0x00003692 _start + 228
12 com.apple.FinalCutPro 0x000035ad start + 41

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0x0004410e ebx: 0x009fef49 ecx: 0x00000000 edx: 0x009fef5d
edi: 0x0000019c esi: 0x00d11f00 ebp: 0xbffff838 esp: 0xbffff80c
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00010202 eip: 0xa0000906 cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037

Binary Images Description:
0x1000 - 0x5e8fff com.apple.FinalCutPro 5.1	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/Final Cut Pro
0x921000 - 0x926fff com.apple.proapps.ProTimecode 1.0	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProTimecode.framework/Versions/A/ProTimecode
0x92d000 - 0x951fff com.apple.proapps.MIO 1.0	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/MIO.framework/Versions/A/MIO
0x96c000 - 0x96ffff KGCore /Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/KGCore.framework/Versions/A/KGCore
0xb05000 - 0xbe3fff libxml2.2.dylib /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x10000000 - 0x10055fff com.apple.proapps.AudioMixEngine 2.0 (54)	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/AudioMixEngine.framework/Versions/A/AudioMixEngine
0x7ffd0000 - 0x7ffd7fff com.apple.AEProfiling 1.2 (14)	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/AEProfiling.framework/Versions/A/AEProfiling
0x7fff0000 - 0x80001fff com.apple.AERegistration 1.2 (58)	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/AERegistration.framework/Versions/A/AERegistration
0x8fe00000 - 0x8fe4afff dyld 46.16	/usr/lib/dyld
0x90000000 - 0x90199fff com.apple.prokit 4.5 (722)	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProKit.framework/Versions/A/ProKit
0x90284000 - 0x9034cfff com.apple.CoreFoundation 6.4.11 (368.35)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x903a3000 - 0x90649fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 682.30	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x90910000 - 0x90910fff com.apple.CoreServices 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x90990000 - 0x90a0efff com.apple.DesktopServices 1.3.7	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x90a56000 - 0x90ad5fff libobjc.A.dylib /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x90afe000 - 0x90b62fff libstdc++.6.dylib /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x90bd1000 - 0x90bd8fff libgcc_s.1.dylib /usr/lib/libgcc_s.1.dylib
0x90bdd000 - 0x90c50fff com.apple.framework.IOKit 1.4.8 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x90c65000 - 0x90c77fff libauto.dylib /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x90f66000 - 0x90fcefff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 4.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x91059000 - 0x91069fff com.apple.WebServices 1.1.3 (1.1.0)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebServicesCore.framework/Versions/A/WebServicesCore
0x9112d000 - 0x9114bfff com.apple.Metadata 10.4.4 (121.36)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x91157000 - 0x91165fff libz.1.dylib /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x91168000 - 0x91307fff com.apple.security 4.5.2 (29774)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x91405000 - 0x9140dfff com.apple.DiskArbitration 2.1.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x91414000 - 0x9141bfff libbsm.dylib /usr/lib/libbsm.dylib
0x9141f000 - 0x91445fff com.apple.SystemConfiguration 1.8.6	/System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x91457000 - 0x914cdfff com.apple.audio.CoreAudio 3.0.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x9151e000 - 0x9151efff com.apple.ApplicationServices 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x91520000 - 0x9154cfff com.apple.AE 314 (313)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x9166e000 - 0x916e1fff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore 4.6 (177.13)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x917de000 - 0x91829fff com.apple.HIServices 1.5.2 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x91848000 - 0x9185efff com.apple.LangAnalysis 1.6.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9186a000 - 0x91885fff com.apple.FindByContent 1.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FindByContent.framework/Versions/A/FindByContent
0x918e1000 - 0x918edfff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework 3.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x91a5a000 - 0x91a78fff libJPEG.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x91aee000 - 0x91af2fff libGIF.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x91ba0000 - 0x91ba2fff libRadiance.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x91c06000 - 0x91c43fff com.apple.LaunchServices 183	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x91ce4000 - 0x91ce4fff com.apple.Accelerate 1.3.1 (Accelerate 1.3.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x91ce6000 - 0x91d74fff com.apple.vImage 2.5	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x91d7b000 - 0x91d7bfff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib 3.3.1 (vecLib 3.3.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x91d7d000 - 0x91dd6fff libvMisc.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x91ddf000 - 0x91e03fff libvDSP.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x91e0b000 - 0x92214fff libBLAS.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x9224e000 - 0x92602fff libLAPACK.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x9262f000 - 0x9271cfff libiconv.2.dylib /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x92b27000 - 0x92b3efff libGL.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x92b49000 - 0x92ba1fff libGLU.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x92bb5000 - 0x92bb5fff com.apple.Carbon 10.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x92bb7000 - 0x92bc7fff com.apple.ImageCapture 3.0.4	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x92bd6000 - 0x92bdefff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework 3.6	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x92be4000 - 0x92beafff com.apple.securityhi 2.0.1 (24742)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x92bf0000 - 0x92c81fff com.apple.ink.framework 101.2.1 (71)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x92c95000 - 0x92c99fff com.apple.help 1.0.3 (32.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x92ccc000 - 0x92cd2fff com.apple.print.framework.Print 5.2 (192.4)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x92cd8000 - 0x92d3bfff com.apple.htmlrendering 66.1 (1.1.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x92d62000 - 0x92da3fff com.apple.NavigationServices 3.4.4 (3.4.3)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x92dca000 - 0x92dd8fff com.apple.audio.SoundManager 3.9.1	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x92ddf000 - 0x92de4fff com.apple.CommonPanels 1.2.3 (73)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x92de9000 - 0x930defff com.apple.HIToolbox 1.4.10 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x931e4000 - 0x931effff com.apple.opengl 1.4.16	/System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x931f4000 - 0x9320ffff com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework 3.3	/System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x9325f000 - 0x9325ffff com.apple.Cocoa 6.4 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x93510000 - 0x9352dfff libresolv.9.dylib /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x93536000 - 0x935b5fff com.apple.SearchKit 1.0.8	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x93c98000 - 0x93d13fff com.apple.CoreData 91 (92.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x93d4c000 - 0x93e05fff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox 1.4.7	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x93e48000 - 0x93e48fff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit 1.4.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x93e4a000 - 0x9400bfff com.apple.QuartzCore 1.4.12	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x94051000 - 0x94092fff libsqlite3.0.dylib /usr/lib/libsqlite3.0.dylib
0x9409a000 - 0x940d4fff libGLImage.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x940d9000 - 0x940effff com.apple.CoreVideo 1.4.2	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x94311000 - 0x9462cfff com.apple.QuickTime 7.5.5 (990.7)	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x94985000 - 0x94994fff com.apple.DSObjCWrappers.Framework 1.1	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DSObjCWrappers.framework/Versions/A/DSObjCWrappers
0x9499b000 - 0x949c4fff com.apple.LDAPFramework 1.4.2 (69.1.1)	/System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x949ca000 - 0x949d9fff libsasl2.2.dylib /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x95162000 - 0x95256fff libicucore.A.dylib /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x952bd000 - 0x9536ffff libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x953cc000 - 0x953f1fff libssl.0.9.7.dylib /usr/lib/libssl.0.9.7.dylib
0x95d3c000 - 0x95e10fff com.apple.ColorSync 4.4.11	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x95ee6000 - 0x95f25fff com.apple.CFNetwork 129.24	/System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x96148000 - 0x9621dfff ATS /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x96f46000 - 0x96f86fff com.apple.ImageIO.framework 1.5.8	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x96fa2000 - 0x97001fff libJP2.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x97036000 - 0x9703bfff com.apple.agl 2.5.9 (AGL-2.5.9)	/System/Library/Frameworks/AGL.framework/Versions/A/AGL
0x97106000 - 0x97121fff libPng.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x9712c000 - 0x971b4fff libRaw.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRaw.dylib
0x971b9000 - 0x971f8fff libTIFF.dylib /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x99ac7000 - 0x99af1fff com.apple.CoreMediaPrivate 11.0	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaPrivate.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaPrivate
0x9a383000 - 0x9a383fff com.apple.iokit.dvcomponentglue 1.9.0	/System/Library/Frameworks/DVComponentGlue.framework/Versions/A/DVComponentGlue
0x9c0ae000 - 0x9c0ecfff com.apple.CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate 12.0	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIOServicesPrivate
0x9e5cb000 - 0x9e613fff com.apple.bom 8.5.1 (86.3)	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x9e61d000 - 0x9e763fff com.apple.AddressBook.framework 4.0.6 (490)	/System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x9e7e6000 - 0x9ee9cfff com.apple.AppKit 6.4.10 (824.48)	/System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x9f21d000 - 0x9f233fff libcups.2.dylib /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x9f238000 - 0x9f2e1fff com.apple.QD 3.10.27 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x9f307000 - 0x9f344fff com.apple.CoreText 1.1.3 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9f36b000 - 0x9f7c0fff com.apple.CoreGraphics 1.258.82 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x9f857000 - 0x9f875fff com.apple.openscripting 1.2.7 (???)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x9f887000 - 0x9f92dfff com.apple.QTKit 7.5.5 (990.7)	/System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x9f980000 - 0x9f982fff libmathCommon.A.dylib /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x9f984000 - 0x9fbbcfff com.apple.Foundation 6.4.11 (567.40)	/System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x9fcce000 - 0x9fe3ffff libSystem.B.dylib /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9fe8f000 - 0x9fed1fff ProMediaIO /Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/ProMediaIO
0x9ff06000 - 0x9ff89fff ProMediaIOClasses /Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProMediaIOClasses.framework/Versions/A/ProMediaIOClasses
0x9ffc9000 - 0x9ffc9fff ProMediaIOUnit /Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/ProMediaIOUnit.framework/Versions/A/ProMediaIOUnit
0x9ffcb000 - 0x9ffeafff com.apple.AVCVideoServices 1.0 (28)	/Applications/Final Cut Pro.app/Contents/Frameworks/AVCVideoServices.framework/Versions/A/AVCVideoServices

Model: iMac5,1, BootROM IM51.0090.B09, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 GHz, 1 GB
Graphics: ATI Radeon X1600, ATY,RadeonX1600, PCIe, 128 MB
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x87), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (4.170.46.9)
Bluetooth: Version 1.9.5f4, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD1600JS-40TGB0, 149.05 GB
Parallel ATA Device: MAT****ADVD-R UJ-85J
USB Device: BUFFALO INC. USB-SATA Bridge, BUFFALO INC., Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Hub in Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Apple Pro Keyboard, Mitsumi Electric, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 250 mA
USB Device: USB Optical Mouse, Up to 1.5 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller, Apple, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA


----------

